# Red or Blue Pill?



## ` regret . (Mar 5, 2010)

Found this on /b/, figured I'd share here too.

You are given a choice of 2 pills at the prime of your life, a red or a blue pill. This choice will only be offered to you and only at this time and you must choose. The two pills are placed on top of a table, any form of contact to any pill will result in the other being rendered useless and it will disappear forever.

The red pill lets you achieve MOST of your dreams and aspirations instantly. You WILL NOT achieve immortality/know the meaning of life/time travel/control your existence/you will not spontaneously grow wings, gain invisibility, X-ray vision etc/ know what happens when you die/ Infinite wishes. It does let you find true love and you will truly be loved in return however your life expectancy will be cut in half. Your life expectancy will be the human average in a highly developed country.

If a country has developed robotics, artificial organs, perfected stem cell replacement or any other anti aging technique to prolongue life for the general public it will not apply to you. Life expectancy will therefore be before all of this has been applied to the human body. Life expectancy for you can only be extended through good living (diet/exercise). Your life will not be cut short by any other means (murder etc).

The blue pill grants you immortality, death, aging, injury and illness' will not apply to you. You cannot suicide and nothing can kill you. You will never experience love and never know what it is to be truly loved. You will never be intimate with another human being and you will never have any friends. You will be the definition of lonely and true

happiness can never be achieved however you will always have your mind. Taking this pill DOES NOT mean you will achieve nothing instead it will just take normal time and effort.

Taking one pill will cause the other one to disappear, you cannot blend/crush/snort these pills.

What do you choose?

TL;DR?
Blue Pill = Immortality/invulnerability, loss of most emotions.
Red Pill = Almost anything you want will come true, life expectancy halved.

You can not say both.
You can not find any loopholes to these rules.
If you would take neither, tell which one you would take if you were forced. List both.

You've got 3 minutes until they're both gone, meaning you must choose quickly, and you can't save them for later.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd say fuck it, I'll stop taking pills. I have a phobia of them anyway. Both choices suck.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 5, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> *Both choices suck.*


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 5, 2010)

What if you were *forced* to take one?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 5, 2010)

` regret . said:
			
		

> What if you were *forced* to take one?



I'd stab the guy in the throat or put the pill in my mouth, pretend to swallow it, but actually wouldn't swallow it.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 5, 2010)

the red one would be stupid for me since im already living the life i want but if i didnt have the life i have now i would choose the blue one...


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 5, 2010)

Red. Both suck, but i feel like if i was to take one, i would like the red one so i can get off this earth faster and get to Heaven. Who knows when your gonna die, so the life expectancy stuff is a kinda sticky situation anyways.


----------



## WildWon (Mar 5, 2010)

So i can either live for half as long achieving everything or live forever achieving nothing? Neither. I'm sticking where i'm at.

Neither of the "bonuses" outweigh the "losses."


----------



## yikkyon (Mar 5, 2010)

I never would've expected /b/ to have something this deep...


I'd rather let the guy choose one himself...
Both choices are ghey


----------



## Prophet (Mar 5, 2010)

Why would anyone want to live forever?


----------



## Advi (Mar 5, 2010)

eat them both
trip balls


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 5, 2010)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Why would anyone want to live forever?




To stay with others forever.
To see how the world evolves.
Medical research, you're fucking immortal they can do whatever.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Mar 5, 2010)

The red one is mine; what's wrong with dying if you're happy?


----------



## Depravo (Mar 5, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Found this on /b/



I stopped reading after that.


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 5, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet you continued.


----------



## Hachibei (Mar 5, 2010)

Normally, neither. If I was forced to take one, I'd take blue, mainly for revenge on the person who forced me into this situation. And to create havoc in general, lolz.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 6, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lol'd.

If I was forced to and couldn't get around it, I'd go with the blue pill. I could do whatever I wanted and wouldn't care about it, since I have no emotions. 

*Waits for insightful response from Ace Gunman*


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 6, 2010)

` regret . said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anyway The red pill only if I was force of course.

... Where the poll?


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 6, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> To stay with others forever.
> Till they die...
> QUOTEMedical research, you're fucking immortal they can do whatever.


Owch! 
Most likely they will panic and try to kill you, Freeze you, Lost in space, Take a dive into lava, and other pain.

Or they will reverse engienier it and make more "blue pills", then the whole world is f*ed.

On the bright side you'll have boredom and time to decode the space-time continum and have the choice of when to go back and undo it.

Meh if forced blue.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 6, 2010)

This came from /b/, nothing good usually comes out of /b/.

I'm not even touching either one of those pills.


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 6, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> ... Where the poll?



Shit.
Is it possible for a mod to add one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Defiance (Mar 6, 2010)

I do not see why anyone would want to have eternal life..  That would be the worst burden to have, ever.  Haven't any of you guys read Tuck Everlasting?  What would the point be of living forever, if one cannot enjoy it?

That being said, I would choose neither pills.  If I had to, I guess the red pill.  The brightest candle lasts only half as long..


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 6, 2010)

` regret . said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non-lit one last forever.


----------



## Devin (Mar 6, 2010)

Blue Pill. Most of my emotions are gone anyway.


----------



## metal01 (Mar 6, 2010)

blue pill i'd learn to time travel back to when i was forced to choose and drag him into a reapeating time loop where is is severely beaten to within an inch of his life by the mask holding a grandfather clock, it will happen over and over never stopping and he will never age or die.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 6, 2010)

red pill obviously, it's better to die a happy life then to live a never ending boring life.


----------



## playallday (Mar 6, 2010)

Blue.  My life already has no love or any friends already.


----------



## Dagatahas (Mar 6, 2010)

I'd go for Blue Pill. Got a lot of things that would need doing if I could. And also because of this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protector_(novel)

-> Books have been quite influential in my life.


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 6, 2010)

Its nice to see how people react to this, i'm going to change the OP a bit. Replacing 'man' with 'table'.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 6, 2010)

I would choose the red pill.  We all die eventually, so it doesn't matter when to me, as long as I get to do everything I've always wanted to.

And on the subject of the blue pill and immortality, watch The Green Mile.  It's such a good movie, and the story kind of centers around the idea that there will be bad things in your life that you can't stop from happening, and only when you die is everything okay.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 6, 2010)

I would take the red pill and *WANT* to live forever.


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 6, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I would take the red pill and *WANT* to live forever.
> 
> You may want to re-read that paragraph. >_>
> 
> Original PostYou WILL NOT achieve immortality/know the meaning of life/time travel/control your existence/you will not spontaneously grow wings, gain invisibility, X-ray vision etc/ know what happens when you die/ Infinite wishes.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 6, 2010)

I can still want it.


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 6, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I can still want it.



But you can't have it.


----------



## zeromac (Mar 6, 2010)

Red pill so i gain the power of controlling probability (aka chance) so i can control anything and everything, my life expectancy, friends, love..anything

Loop-holed bitch


----------



## Bently (Mar 6, 2010)

So basically you're asking whether to pick from a happy, prosperous shorter life
over a forever crap/emotional life? 

Lol i'd definitely would choose the Blue Pill just to see when mankind really do become extinct 
what would happen to the earth and the universe/ etc and if technology will advance even faster
than it is today. So out of curiosity is what im trying to say.

But other than that I would choose the Red Pill anyday...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> So i can either live for half as long achieving everything or live forever achieving nothing? Neither. I'm sticking where i'm at.
> 
> Neither of the "bonuses" outweigh the "losses."


That's exactly what I thought. Also, I can't come up with a reason how I could be forced to choose one, other than being threatened that the ones I love and care about are going to get hurt. Then--and only then--I'd choose the red pill.


----------



## xxRAG3 (Mar 6, 2010)

Rules 1&2


----------



## Raika (Mar 6, 2010)

Neither...
The red one if forced.


----------



## Bumpman (Mar 6, 2010)

xxRAG3 said:
			
		

> Rules 1&2


Applies only during raids.


----------



## macgeek417 (Mar 6, 2010)

The blue pill.


----------



## Davess (Mar 6, 2010)

I would take:

The blue one if I wanted to rule the world

The red one if i stayed the same, 

So the blue one...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Mar 6, 2010)

I would take the blue one as the limit of anime fillers reaches zero and watch anime for eternity.
If fillers ruin the world, then fuck it I might as well have the red one.


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 6, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Red pill so i gain the power of controlling probability (aka chance) so i can control anything and everything, my life expectancy, friends, love..anything
> 
> Loop-holed bitch



Congrats, you just fucked up the activity for yourself, nobody really cares.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2010)

red pill.
Live fast, die young, leave an attractive corpse. 

(Or you could just sell your soul to the devil)


----------



## Lacius (Mar 6, 2010)

I would hold on to the blue pill until after I lived my life to the fullest and take it later, the latest being on my death bead. If I had to take it now, still the blue pill. The red pill sounds like something I could do on my own without losing half my life.


----------



## Westside (Mar 6, 2010)

Blue pills please


----------



## Costello (Mar 6, 2010)

Would have the red pill anytime! a happy life full of love is better than an eternity of loneliness in my point of view. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Though I already kinda have a life full of love and happiness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wouldnt give up on anything i have for that blue pill thing.


----------



## Cavedude (Mar 6, 2010)

Red pill. I would love to have the happiness in my life until the day I died. If I were to take the blue pill I would be forced to watch all my friends and family pass away and watch this world turn into chaos and ruins eventually.


----------



## arecus2000 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cavedude said:
			
		

> Red pill. I would love to have the happiness in my life until the day I died. If I were to take the blue pill I would be forced to watch all my friends and family pass away and watch this world turn into chaos and ruins eventually.



Same for me.


----------



## palasx (Mar 6, 2010)

blue pill.

i already hate you fuckers. gaining the ability to not have people constantly try to interject themselves into my life would be great. in pill format no less.

ya know what, i'll take it one more step. blue pill:grab the nearest sharp object and see how long it takes to count to 7 billion.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 6, 2010)

Red. Living forever without any friends or love is not something I'd be able to do.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 6, 2010)

Both choices do suck, but I'd probably take the Red Pill. The Blue one just sucks terrible. Who would want to live forever and do absolutely nothing at all.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 6, 2010)

Lacius said:
			
		

> I would hold on to the blue pill until after I lived my life to the fullest and take it later, the latest being on my death bead. If I had to take it now, still the blue pill. The red pill sounds like something I could do on my own without losing half my life.


Sneeky !!! - in fact that's a good idea, there wasn't any mention about WHEN you can take it just the fact you had to choose one

Personally - The Purple one (think about it - what happens when you mix Red with Blue ??)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 6, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Lacius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! I was going to say purple!


----------



## worlok375 (Mar 6, 2010)

I would not take either. If it comes to me choosing one I would put one hand over one of them and my other hand over the other pill thus making them both disappear/become useless, however the fact that it was happening at the exact same time means that the powers may get caught in an endless battle...or it could CREATE A TIME PARADOX!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> blue pill.
> 
> i already hate you fuckers. gaining the ability to not have people constantly try to interject themselves into my life would be great. in pill format no less.
> 
> ya know what, i'll take it one more step. blue pill:grab the nearest sharp object and see how long it takes to count to 7 billion.



I got this. 7 billion people right? Well how about this. The blue pill doesn't give you super strength, you could be knocked out and locked in a cage for all eternity.


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 6, 2010)

Guys, remember that with the blue pill you can still achieve your dreams, it will just take normal effort.


			
				OP said:
			
		

> Taking this pill DOES NOT mean you will achieve nothing instead it will just take normal time and effort.



With the red pill, you can achieve your dream then die right afterward, but you can't die without achieving your dream.

So if you keep yourself away from your goal you might be able to reach immortality, no?

I'm not sure, i'm just guessing.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 6, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'd say fuck it, I'll stop taking pills. I have a phobia of them anyway. Both choices suck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## digipokemaster (Mar 6, 2010)

the blue is the one i would take because i can see everything throughout man kinds life but i may feel sad for awhile but if that the price then ill do it but hey if i cant die i can travel the world no the galaxies when we can


----------



## Bake (Mar 6, 2010)

Blue pill of course. Losing emotions was a thing I always wanted no matter how lame that sounds right now.


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 6, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also stated that no loopholes could be found.

Hell, find them if you want, your just messing the thread up for yourself. The point of this is to see what people desire most, loopholes seem to be what you desire.


----------



## haflore (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll take my usual pills, thank you very much(i.e. neither).


EDIT: If forced, I'll take the third pill.(see sig)


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 6, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> EDIT: If forced, I'll take the third pill.(see sig)




What?
Thanks for confusing me.


----------



## haflore (Mar 6, 2010)

You're very welcome!
For an explanation see the picture in my Sig? There's text, read it.


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 6, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> In the picture in my Sig, read it.



"In the world there are three types of people
Those who count
And those who can't."

I don't get it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 6, 2010)

Red one.

Makes me think of the Bount in Bleach, actually, they live forever but don't know what love and affection is.


----------



## haflore (Mar 6, 2010)

` regret . said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's simple, I'm suggesting that I am the second kind.(the ones that can't count)


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 6, 2010)

Both aren't great, but Red.


----------



## prowler (Mar 6, 2010)

I would take the blue one.
No reason, it just seems better than the red.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 6, 2010)

Living forever in misery, or at least blandness sucks. Sure, if you're afraid of death, go ahead and take the blue, but might as well live the happiest life possible, even if it's cut short by the red. And sure, I'm afraid of death. There's probably nothing after death, but really, I'd rather be happy for a while.


----------



## Bumpman (Mar 6, 2010)

Blue


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 7, 2010)

fivex said:
			
		

> Blue


Reasons?


----------



## Hachibei (Mar 7, 2010)

` regret . said:
			
		

> fivex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To raise his post count? lol


----------



## asdf (Mar 7, 2010)

Red, because living forever would suck


----------



## Bumpman (Mar 7, 2010)

` regret . said:
			
		

> fivex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I need one?

Anyways, blue just seems... better to me.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd pick my allergy pills, cause I need those.

Why would I , a perfectly capable human being, take a pill that will let me live forever, or achieve happiness? I can perfectly do those things (maybe not living forever) by myself, and if I can't, I can try my best to correct my mistake. I'm just saying.


----------



## taable (Mar 7, 2010)

i would sell the pill. but with the blue pill  if you have no emotions how can you be lonely.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 7, 2010)

Wait, I'll add a new wrinkle. What if the red pill was also a diuretic and the blue pill was made of sweet tarts and the red pill had even lots of fiber (on top of the diuretic) and the blue pill you could vomit up but you had to eat it again and it would still taste good? What would you pick?


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 7, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:
			
		

> Wait, I'll add a new wrinkle. What if the red pill was also a diuretic and the blue pill was made of sweet tarts and the red pill had even lots of fiber (on top of the diuretic) and the blue pill you could vomit up but you had to eat it again and it would still taste good? What would you pick?



What the hell? D:

I have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 7, 2010)

` regret . said:
			
		

> Danny Tanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol nobody does XD


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2010)

Red pill, my reasons only


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 7, 2010)

Question : If you take the blue one, what would be the reaction of the authorities when you'll be 200 and want to make a new passport/ID card ?


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 7, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Question : If you take the blue one, what would be the reaction of the authorities when you'll be 200 and want to make a new passport/ID card ?



They would probably lock you up or something.

I dont know the future.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll take a couple of love doves instead thanks very much.


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 9, 2010)

This seems to have died. Bumped so we can have more people's opinions.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 15, 2010)

Red pill.

My life... Isn't all that great right now.


----------



## Xtreme2damax (Mar 15, 2010)

Red pill for me, immortality would suck as everyone you knew would be gone and you would be alone. I've always wanted all my dream and aspirations to come true, I don't give a fuck if it cuts my life expectancy in half as long as I can make a difference.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 15, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that made me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  for like 2m 
(i realy dont see it that funny but it made me go crazy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just imagined your southpark face saying that )


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 15, 2010)

Red pill.

I'd rather live a life of happiness then survive an eternity of shit.


----------

